# "Everyday Is Halloween"- Ministry



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

YouTube - "Everyday Is Halloween"- Ministry


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Aw!! Takes me back...  And not too far, considering they STILL play that at club, almost always at Halloween events and often during the year. Gods we loved that song in high school. I still have it on my 80s playlist. It makes me want to dance.


----------

